# What fencing do you use?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

What fencing do you guys use? I use electric rope/twine. If you don't know what electric twine is, it is the thin electric rope, about the thickness of twine, hence the name. We also have wood board/post fence around her run that leads into her stall, it is only 12 ft by 24 ft and we traded some logs for the boards, we logged the logs from our yard when we first bought our place. Also, what is the estimate on how much it cost to put in? We put in ours a couple years ago, don't remember how much it cost, but it wasn't much. We use the moveable pigtails for fenceposts inside of our 8 ft tall perimeter fence (woven wire) but other plastic posts outside the tall fence as they are taller than the pigtail ones. I am not sure what they are called, they are kind of like plastic teeposts with built in hooks for the electric fence. This is what I mean by pigtail posts
Pigtail Post ~ Fence Posts


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ooops.. Could a moderator move this to Barn Maintenance? Thanks!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Ooops.. Could a moderator move this to Barn Maintenance? Thanks!


Done 

I just redid a bunch of fence this year (stud lots - have the rest to do next spring..) we got treated telephone poles from the electric company to make posts (had some nasty straightline winds that sheared off a lot of poles, too short for them to use, perfect for me, each made 6-8 posts) didn't cost me a dime, they even dropped them off for me! Put up 5' high red brand horse fence and double strand of hot rope on top inside & out. 

Someday when I hit the lotto, I'd love to have pretty plastic coated board fencing. Little salty to do 40 acres worth of pastures & lots! :-(


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I live in New Zealand where the majority of our horses live outdoors 24/7. So we have to rely on fencing a great deal!!
For me I board/graze my mare on a farm where it's very much DIY. There is an exterior wire fence line and that's it. The boarders all have their own sectioned off areas that we took when we moved in and fenced it ourselves. For me I use electric tape. I have the rope too but the thinner kind and whilst that was very cheap, it also doesn't hold my mare in as well as the tape. Last year I spent roughly $600 on fencing equipment, including an electric unit. I got about 10 warratahs - I believe they are called Y posts or something similar elsewhere, a huge 500m roll of the turbo tape that holds the strongest current with extra wires in it and another lot of tape. I also got a bunch of electric fence standards. It wasn't cheap but it's worked in keeping Honey in even when the unit isn't on. I unfortunately have to have at least 3 lines of tape up though because Honey is clever and can get out with two lines if not electric. 
I hope this helped ^_^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Centaur


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

At the barn we use Bi-polar tape. It's a really amazing fence for horses that like to break out. We have our horses out all year long and it does amazing. The only thing is if there is one little problem with it, it will short out the entire thing a lot. If you are able to keep up the the maintenance of it then it's a really nice fence!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Our perimeter fencing is barbed wire. Gasp gasp... I have 80 acres and that is what is used to keep cattle in or out as the case may be.. My horses are all fine with it. We have 60 acres in one area and 20ish in the other. My barn has pipe gate panels for the pens right outside the big door. That pen leads to the arena that was here when we bought the place. Can't really tell ya what it cost to do as it is an ongoing process.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Same as AppyT, we use 4 strand barb wire, and pipe gates. The set up was/is for cattle, and the horses have never had a problem. It was $2500.00 (or so) barb wire and posts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

three strands of electrified high tension cable, The corners are 5 inch wooden posts braced and in concrete. T posts every 20 feet. Along the driveway I used 4 strands of 1/4 electric rope and white vinyl tpost covers.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

For the paddocks, I used white estate fencing (with electric on top) to match the front of the yard. In the pasture, it's high tensile as there is trees falling on it in the winter. Just chainsaw them off, and go tighten up the wires with the attachment spinner.


----------



## boofa (Nov 25, 2011)

Hhaha..So we have one side that runs along the road woven horse fence,the west side is wooden fence and in the woods its a eletric..We started or should I say we wanted to redo the whole front with woven horse fence but like most projects they start out good and piddle out fast..Maybe one day we will finish it..


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Paddocks are 4 board oak. Pastures are twisted wire alternated with white tape.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

We have white vinyl fencing on the road side, and white 3" eletric tape in 3 strands surrounding the perimeter plus electric wire below and above that. I dislike both fencing. The vinyl pop out too easily if the horse scratches on it, and the electric has alot of maintenance to ensure its working.

I wish I had 4 board all theway around


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Because of the cows, the outside fence is 4 strand barbed wire. Cross fences are barbed wire at the moment, but will be replace in a few months with electrifed tape. My arena is Ramm fencing.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I had cattle fencing when I first moved in. In one respect it was better than what I have now--no dogs, coyotes or kids could climb through it! I replaced it in 2008 with what the manufacturers called "Stallion Fencing." It's 5 ft. high, and each piece has 4 metal verticals, and is 10 ft. long. Each piece is bracketed to an 8" diameter fence posts. After much discussion my mother found me the company. They now longer make this type of fence. wth?!? I like it a lot. If I ever had to replace it the posts are about 8-9 ft apart--haven't ever measured, just a guesstamite--and I'd probably put in an alternative type of poling. I used to admire the old welded fencing, and you see a lot of it still standing, though rusting, even though most of it is 40-50 years old now. EVERYBODY climbs through the fencing, but none of my horses feels inclined to jump it.
These pictures gives you a good look.
(Don't have any picture of "Buster", my 5 yo QH posted here.)~
























You can really see the difference in height between "Buster", 15'2hh, and "Sweet Cup & Cakes", 16'3hh, here!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Paddocks are no climb with a top board.
Pasture is three strands of coated high tensile on wood posts.
What was supposed to be the temporary turn out that has turned into the sacrifice turn out is T-posts with electric tape.


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

We have 280 acres and the perimeter is 4 strand barb wire. We have a couple cross fences and those are barb wire also. One of the cross fences is just one strand of barb wire, we've never had an issue with any of our horses trying to get out or getting hurt in it.


----------

